# Trenching production & what is average rate



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have about 2500 ft 1" of water line to install. Across a pasture field, red clay dirt. Going to rent a trencher for my Bobcat with Hi Flow Hyd. How many feet should I average per Hr? What would it cost per ft to hire it done?
Just looking to something to compare my time with, when I get started on it. thanks dennis:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have no experience with a trencher, but there are too many variables to answer your question. 

How deep, what size skid steer, backfill and compaction ??


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What are you supplying with 2,500 feet of 1" water line?

By the time the water gets to the other end, I would imagine that friction will have turned a gushing flow of water to a trickle.

I am no plumbing expert but, I think you need to examine this further. Not just how long it will take to trench the line but will it work for what you have planned.


----------



## abm2958 (Jan 8, 2008)

With a 1" line carrying 10gpm you can figure on right around 1psi loss per hundred feet. If you are hooked to a standard 4 or 5 inch well running 40-60 psi you are looking at less than 15 psi on the outlet side when the pump kicks on.

As an example of what would be acceptable for running any type of irrigation system you always shoot for a maximum of 5 psi loss at any point for it to work effectively. If you were thinking in these terms you would need to run 2 inch water line and only suffer 2.5 psi of loss (figuring on the high end for loss through fittings etc.). If it were me I would look into running a bigger line to have useful pressure.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

farmboy555 said:


> I have about *2500 ft 1"* of water line to install.


I think you got it wrong, guys. It's 2500' _plus_ 1".

It's that last inch that's the killer.


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm just doing the trenching, it for a cattle waterer. It may be a bigger line. Just pulled that size out of the sky. It will be to the ag. dept. specs they are paying part of it.
I have a S185 Bobcat/Hi Flow. Tencher is Bobcat with reg. teeth set for a 6" trench. When the rain stop's I'll find out what kind of production I can get out of it. thanks dennis


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

I do this for a living and the rates vary. I have a CT322 with a trencher (avatar). There are factors that decide how efficient the job can be done.


Wet soil, especially wet clay, is not advisable to dig in. Gumming of the chain will slow trencher, thus heating the oil which may result in damage to seals of motor, etc. Cuttings will not shed properly either.
Wet ground = less traction when trying to back up as the trencher is pulling you forward.
Roots (self explanatory)
Rock (self explanatory)
Sand (cave back)
Area of country
The above factors, as well as how deep the cut is needed, determine what I charge . My chain is 8 inches wide with a 8.5 inch cut. Figure your profit you want to make after your overhead.

As far as the size of pipe to run, at that distance, run a 2 in. line for 1000 ft. then reduce to 1 in. for the next 200 ft to minimize shock and popping if the water valve is closed abruptly.

From my experience


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

Job All Done. I averaged 300' per hr. All went well.
Thanks dennis:thumbsup:


----------

